# What's this stove worth??



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

I posted it on our local craigslist and didn't get a single response. I think I asked $100 for it, just so I wouldn't get crazies if I listed it for free. (I did that once with carpet....sheesh!)

Is it worth anything, or should I just post it for free so someone ELSE can wrestle it out of the basement? I just want it gone.

It is natural gas, I believe, and I was told the previous owners used it for canning. I've never had it hooked up since we owned the property. Still sitting in the basement where it was used last.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

We've got the exact same stove in the kitchen at the firehouse. It works great when the power goes off too. After the Derrechio a few years ago, folks were looking for stoves like that.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

You might try some of the companies online that restore older stoves. They may offer you a decent price. I know wh n they resell them after restoration they're big bucks items.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Aren't all gas stoves the same? I would think they'd ALL work fine without electricity. Might have to light the pilot light by hand, though.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

That's the point about the old ones. I'm not sure about the new NG stoves.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

List it for $50.00. 
Post it on your local internet yard sale praising the value of a wonderful stove for canning. (That is what many people did when canning - they canned down in the basement so their whole house wasn't heated by them working in the kitchen.)

Your only problem is you have never used it. I'd ask $50.00, but expect someone to offer you $25.00. Just make sure they realize the $25.00 deal includes THEM supplying the labor to get it moved.

You just have to find the right person.


----------



## obleo+6 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh boy...if I were closer. I'd snatch that up in a minute! And still pay you the 100.00. In the Ozarks, these are hard to come by and more expensive and in worse condition.

Best of luck, and don't mind my drooling all over the page


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I was thinking it would make a nice "semi-outdoor kitchen canning stove". I kinda like that the top closes down, would keep at least some dirt out of it when not in use plus maybe add just a touch of surface if needed.

It's hard to believe no one has at least made you a lowball offer. 

I don't have a place for it plus you're a good ways off. But somebody will want it.

Good luck!


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Thanks! Maybe I'll just let it live in the basement until someone wants it. I can't physically get it up the stairs myself anyway.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Bellyman said:


> I kinda like that the top closes down, would keep at least some dirt out of it when not in use plus maybe add just a touch of surface if needed.
> 
> It's hard to believe no one has at least made you a lowball offer.
> 
> But somebody will want it.


There is an older stove down in the basement of my wife's parent's house that they used for canning. It probably hasn't been used for 15 years now, but it is still there.

Father-In-Law has died and Mother-In-Law is in the nursing home with dementia so we rent the house out. We had an estate sale, but left the stove in the basement thinking it wasn't hurting anything there and if one of our renters turns out to be a canner, they are more than welcome to use it.

I agree with the top that closes down on it - protects the burners and keeps out the dirt.

I agree - somebody WILL want it. You just have to find the right person.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm drooling! One recently sold for $450 at an auction.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Wow.... wish I could sell mine! Or even just get someone to TAKE it away!


----------



## Crankin (Jul 13, 2015)

cc-rider said:


> Aren't all gas stoves the same? I would think they'd ALL work fine without electricity. Might have to light the pilot light by hand, though.


Our (newer) propane gas stove has a electrical shut off valve. No power no gas. It has electric igniters too. so when the power goes out we have to fire up the generator. Older...10 years...maybe will work with the power off.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

with the power off but the oven thermostat requires electricity.
I don't think mine is quite that old..it has 4 burners and a griddle in the middle. My Mother never fails to ask me if I am ready for a new stove when she visits...nope!


----------



## tammy from wv (May 11, 2002)

What part of Ohio are you from? I would think there would be someone out there that would love to have it. I don't have natural gas where I live and I am thinking it would be too far for me, but I would love to have it!


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

It is located in North East Ohio. About 1/2 hour west of Cleveland.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Nov 1, 2013)

Can you provide dimensions? Wife and I will be going up to Geneva new year's weekend, and I'd be interested in picking it up if we have the room for it!


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

I will have to measure the next time we are there, which will be Christmas Eve. Will let you know.


----------

